# Imperial Guard Concept Ideas



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Here are a few Ideas i have for my new IG army that I am starting up. I am planning a Catachan-themed army, but rather than jungle fighters, I am going for City/Hive Fighters. Ideas and criticisms appreciated.

Let me know which of the two you think fit the theme, as I am rather torn atm. Note, I realize the bionic eye and goggles dont fit completely, realized this after the fact.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

they look pretty good if i must say so myself, did you draw them yourselve?


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

I did the drawing, but had the wife do the colouring as she is far superior at those kinds of things. I have the original concept images somewhere at the house. The small details are her touches though.

Any opinion on which is better?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

id probaly say the first one though both are good but the second one seems harder to look at (sounds weird i know) i look forward to seeing some models


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

nice pic and colouring (by the wife) Trevor,..i think i prefer the second one best IMHO?


----------



## RagnarokX (Apr 6, 2009)

One on the left looks like hes saying what do you want ugly or something else mean


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I think the second one looks much more fierce. I think the colours look more gangy. How about you give them some cool gang tattoos?


----------



## MRBON3Z (May 25, 2009)

im sorry the one on the right looks like a kinky metro


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

dont take this the wrong way, but the way their hands and legs are positioned they look a bit gay. Howeve, that being said the wrong on the right looks way better. I like your idea of using catachans as city fighters. Cant wait to see some models.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah, they look a bit like some gay emo fashion contest.. not very imperial guard, no offence meant. i can't really say something to it cause they distract me a bit. if you trying to emphasize on a catachan city fighter look, they should come more brutish and way more armystyle --> urban camouflage. the big zipper really does not fit. they remind me more of some lone inquisitors gang gunslinger. a bit desperado style.. but nice painting anyway.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

And since when is being gay a bad thing? Just watch what you're saying please.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

it's not. but it describes a certain fashion style, at least with the dudes that express themselves visually and emphasize their sexuality.. but that shouldn't be the point here, don't you think? please get the posts deleted if you think they're not productive. once again, no offence.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No offence by myself was taken. Not being gay and all. However, some may take it as offensive (like being called Nazi, just because you're German, for example). The way it was said, rather than the word I saw as offensive, though.

Whatever your personal feelings over them, keep them to yourself. It's along the lines of racism, and sexism, and I definately don't agree with it being said in a derogatory manner. That's all.
_____________________

If you're going for Catachan, all you need is combat style pants (I'm more partial to the lighter ones, they can get slutched up and look more natural), and a white vest with sweat patches. And a Red Bandana. And a Bow with Explosive Arrows. And a metal fist that rips peoples throats out. And you're sorted.


----------



## Marcus Vine (Jun 17, 2009)

They are both really really cool. Seriously I would buy those models if they were brought out by GW. I'm looking forward to seeing the models


----------

